# Intel wireless 7260 Revision 73

## ZeuZ_NG

Hey everyone, I'm getting stuck at getting this card to work with 3.17.7 gentoo sources.

I've placed the firmware under /lib/firmware (both -10 and -9) and they're not "seen".

Also tried to enable the helper, no avail.

Also tried to build them into the kernel, listing their proper name and folder. No avail.

I still get: 

iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: Direct Firmware load for iwlwifi-7260-10.ucode failed with error -2

As I understand, -2 is file not found, right? 

I can't seem to locate them properly.

I've tried installing linux-firmware, iwl7260 firmware, and straight from linux-wireless to no avail.

Any ideas?

----------

## charles17

Intel Wireless 7260 is mentioned on https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi.

Are you having those kernel options activated?

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> Intel Wireless 7260 is mentioned on https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Wifi.
> 
> Are you having those kernel options activated?

 

Yes sir, I've been there followed the instructions.

Right now I've "solved" it, I re-emerged the iwl7260 firmware package with bluetooth useflag, and it started working.

NOT REALLY SURE this has something to do with it or if it was some kind of quirk but it works now..

Can anyone else clarify the issue? Should I do something else regarding the issue?

----------

## charles17

 *ZeuZ_NG wrote:*   

> Should I do something else regarding the issue?

 You said it started working.  What is the issue then?

----------

## gienah

The sys-firmware/iwl7260-ucode package is upgraded/downgraded/reversed/reslottted to

sys-firmware/iwl7260-ucode-0.10.11.23:10

As upstream's version numbering is crazy, the version numbers are reversed, so I had

to reverse the version numbers in portage so that an upgrade would be an upgrade instead

of a downgrade (for future upgrades).

----------

